# Baragain!! UK Wedding Dress Online Shop



## Arlandria

https://www.weddingdressonlineshop.co.uk/

Just found this, prices are sooooooo good!! Anyone heard of them or used them??
:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

it looks amazing cassandra


----------



## Lisa151720

Great Site But never used so cant help there :( x


----------



## superbecks

I have also come across this site before and so tempted, but i just daren't!! But I haven't tried a single dress on yet so don't know what would suit me!


----------



## oukcnk

Last year I ordered prom dress from that website.. result: 1) they took my money.. 2) no dress delivered..
They were lying to me all the time that it will be ready till the date I said I want my dress.. After lot of waiting they said "Sorry, we sewed wrong size of dress for you"
At the end I was without dress.. :cry::cry::cry:

My advice.. Don't dare to order from them.. They are cheaters! :growlmad:


----------



## tmr1234

looking at the site they are a china cump saying they are in the uk


----------



## Agueda

Looks good, but i do not dare to buy there. I just got my wedding dress from another shop,dresssale, this site is amazing! Maybe you can have a look.


----------

